# Hello from Torquay, Devon UK



## Quayside (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi I'm a new user from the UK and a member of the British Bow hunting Association and a member of Ashcombe Vale Archery club, meeting with a group of friends on Saturdays at Buckley Wood airgun club first, starting of with a very healthy breakfast Yum Yum!! (Full fry-up) then up to the Field Target grounds, 38 shot course spread over 4-5 miles of lush woodland using 2D's.
Or down to a smaller ground with 20-25 3D's.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

Watch him guy's, he's a dodgy one:lol3:

Hi Phil.

Kev


----------



## Quayside (Mar 2, 2010)

Wish it was but unfortunately there is no hunting in good old UK?


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Quayside. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

:welcome:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

